# Fully Developed Alchemist Class and 3 Cleric Domains for 5e D&D



## ScrapIron (Oct 3, 2016)

I've created a Fully Developed Alchemist Class and 3 Cleric Domains for 5e D&D which can be found for Pay What you Want at the DMs Guild here:

Alchemist Class + 4 subclasses
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194341/The-Alchemist-a-Class--4-Archetypes-for-DD-5e?sorttest=true (the largest, most thorough, and basically my flagship offering)

Fate Domain (for gods like the Raven Queen or Apollo)
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194789/Fate-Domain-for-5e-Clerics?sorttest=true

Luck Domain (for gods like Tymora)
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194855/Luck-Domain-for-5e-Clerics?sorttest=true

Alternate (Non-Undead) Death Domain (great for non-evil deities)
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194459/Alternate-Death-Domain-for-5e-Clerics?sorttest=true


I spent a lot of time and effort making these look professional, and they have been painstakingly balanced, so they should fit into any campaign right alongside the core, official material seamlessly.  

If you're at all interested, I'd be thrilled if you came by and took a look at what I've created.  I sincerely hope you all enjoy them!


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 3, 2016)

Could you give some idea of how the class works, what style of Alchemist it is, etc? 

Without that I, at least, am not really interested in paying for it, and I've a crap memory. So, if I download it without paying, I probably won't remember to throw money your way later if I like it. 

That is actually one of my only real problems with a lot of the content on the guild. I'm just not going to buy things without more info than "this is a witch hunter class" or "here are some new races" or whatever. Previews are super helpful, and actually something that makes the think of a product as more professional quality.


----------



## ScrapIron (Oct 3, 2016)

Sure, Alchemists are basically scientists who combined magic and science to make supernatural things happen.  It's vaguely like the pathfinder alchemist in that you use formulae to cast spells.  You learn and prepare formulae like a wizard does spells, but you have spell slots like a warlock (regen on short rest, small in number, max out at level 5 spells).  You also get something like mystic arcanum from the warlock, but for formulae.  INT is your casting ability.  All of the formulae you use affect you only, but you don't need somatic/verbal components to use them - you do all of that during a long rest while you prepare them.  Using them is just drinking/applying them.

The whole thing is close to 20 pages - partially in the explanation of how the casting works, and partially because of all the options you get.  You get Esoteries, which are like discoveries from pathfinder in a lot of ways, but made entirely for 5th ed.  You gain them close to the same progression as a warlock's progression on invocations.  You also get a cantrip formula, Alchemical bomb, which is basically the 5e version of the pathfinder bomb, but updated to not just be a pathfinder ripoff, and scaled to the proper power levels for 5e.  Also it isn't limited uses per day because 5e  

There are 30 something Esoteries to choose from (some of which modify bombs, some of which are totally different abilities), and you also get to pick a tradition (subclass) at level 2, of which I provided 4.  There's a bomber (who does things with explosives and bombs moreso than the others), the poisoner (guess what he does), the apothecary (specializing in using formulae and other tricks to heal/protect other people), and the mutant (using mutagens to alter your body and mind substantially for limited periods of time - there are 30 something mutation options, too).  The class is extremely customizable depending on how you want to play it.

If you look at the preview on the left side under the picture when you go to the link (see screen snip below), it provides you the full class description (minus the esotery list - that's at the end end) and the first archetype (poisoner), then if you want the rest of the content, you'd have to download the full document, but it should tell you pretty well how the basics work if my description here didn't work well enough for that.


There are multiclass rules, a full writeup on the bomb cantrip, etc. It's honestly very thorough and balanced.  I spent a very long time on it to make sure I got it right.

The other 3 links, the domains, are the fate domain (prophecy type deities - reading the past, present, and future and using the information to your advantage) / the luck domain (a servant of lady luck can manipulate probability for good or for ill), and a non-undead death domain for deities like the Raven Queen or Kelemvor who detest the undead, but still hold dominion over death.  If you view the preview on those, that's the content - just 1 page.  Since they're just cleric domains, it doesn't need 20 pages of explanation, but they are all very balanced with unique mechanics in most cases.

I'd be happy to answer any other questions you have if you feel it would be of help to you.


----------



## ScrapIron (Oct 4, 2016)

The Alchemist went Copper Best Seller on DMs Guild yesterday, for anyone who is still watching this.  Thanks for all of the help and support, folks!

http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194341/The-Alchemist-a-Class--4-Archetypes-for-DD-5e


----------



## ScrapIron (Oct 6, 2016)

Here's a new thing I made. This one is an informal, casual explanation of D&D's magic classes, intended for new players who aren't familiar with D&D. I wrote the original version of this for my home D&D group, so I just cleaned it up a little and put it out there for everyone to consume.


I sincerely hope it helps some folks get into the game and learn not to fear the magic classes. Once you know what they're about, maybe they are a little more accessible to new players, or at least makes decision making easier.
That's the hope, at least. I hope you all enjoy reading it even if it's not useful to the veteran players out there.

Game on!

http://www.dmsguild.com/product/195...erent-Primer-on-DD-Magic-Writtenby-Cody-Faulk _


_


----------



## ScrapIron (Oct 12, 2016)

UPDATE - 10/12-16:  For those who care, the Alchemist just achieved Silver Best Seller status on DMs Guild.  Thank you all so much for all of the help and support.  I really and truly appreciate it!


http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194341/The-Alchemist-a-Class--4-Archetypes-for-DD-5e?filters=45469


----------



## ScrapIron (Nov 25, 2016)

Update 11/24/16:  I just wanted to let everyone know that my version of the Alchemist up on DMs Guild now comes with a Fantasy Grounds module, so if you use that for your D&Ding, make sure you download the module and get that sweet, sweet alchemical goodness loaded up for easy use.

Also, it is now an Electrum level best seller!



http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194341/The-Alchemist-a-Class--4-Archetypes-for-DD-5e


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 25, 2016)

That is pretty rad! 

Your class also has me reviewing my Artificer, particularly the parts designed to fill the Alchemist niche.


----------

